# President radio phone in,



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

President Mohammed Mursi has become the first Egyptian president to address the country’s population via official radio stations, on the program: “People ask and the president answers.”

The main idea of the program that will air during the entire month of Ramadan, is that Egyptians send their questions expressing daily concerns and Mursi answers them directly. The duration of the program is only five minutes, taking into account the president’s busy schedule. The idea came from well-known radio presenter Amal Fahmy, who will also be supervising the program. “People ask and the President answers” will be broadcast on the main public station. 
Fahmy said that her idea is a first of a kind on Egyptian State Radio, and it will deal with the citizens concern, including political, social and service issues.

She said the station will receive the listeners’ questions daily from 5 p.m. till 7 p.m. 

Fahmy said a committee of senior media people has been formed, and their main mission is to revise the citizens’ questions and forward them to the president’s office so he address them, before the episodes are broadcast daily in Ramadan after the “Maghreb” prayers.

The program hosts noted that the citizens’ questions, which will be broadcast on the air are questions concerning public affairs, as for the personal questions of the citizens, they will be delivered personally to Mursi.

In the first episode of “People ask and the president answers” that was aired on Friday evening, Mursi congratulated the Egyptian people on the holy month of Ramadan, and affirmed that “during Ramadan, Egypt will be a role model of work and right worship.”

The new Egyptian president greeted Muslims and Christians, with the words: “In the name of God, Most Gracious, and Most Merciful. Dear brothers, ladies and gentlemen, the beloved Egyptian people, my family and my tribe of Muslims and Christians, Ramadan is a great and universal month to all Egyptians, whether they were in Egypt or abroad. It is also the month of good things, blessings and victories in the history of Islam, where we recall Badr Battle, and in the modern history of Egypt, we also recall the liberation of the Egyptian territories and the great victory of the Egyptian army and people, on the tenth day of Ramadan.”


----------

